# The Canadian Rangers Merged Thread



## McG (9 Aug 2004)

*Canada's rangers less at home on their range*

By BOB WEBER
Canadian Press 

As the military prepares this week for its largest-ever exercise to reinforce Arctic sovereignty, concerns are growing that the aboriginal soldiers at the core of Canada's northern defence are losing their traditional skills.

The Canadian Rangers aren't as home on the tundra as they used to be, say both regular army officers and the Rangers themselves.

â Å“The younger generation aren't as interested in it as the older ones,â ? said Yellowknife-based warrant officer Dave Coupland, who trains Ranger patrols. 

Many younger Rangers don't even have basic survival skills.

â Å“I've had people that didn't know how to make a snow block, didn't even know how to try to start an igloo,â ? said Solomon Voisey, 55, a Ranger sergeant from Whale Cove, Nunavut.

The Defence Department has long recognized the problem.

â Å“The greatest challenge to the Ranger program is (to) stop the erosion of traditional skills,â ? says a 2000 Arctic capability study obtained by The Canadian Press under Access to Information legislation.

â Å“The most pressing challenge for the unit is to ensure the continued long-term viability of the Ranger program. Fewer Rangers are at home on the land and the traditional skills of the Rangers are decreasing with each generation.â ?

The Rangers, who have patrolled with snowmobiles and vintage Lee Enfield rifles from northern Ontario to the magnetic North Pole, are Canada's primary military presence in the North. As international interest grows in the Northwest Passage, Ranger surveillance is one of Canada's strongest claims to control over it. 

The Rangers also play important roles in the Arctic operations of the regular forces. They provide local knowledge on weather patterns, snow and ice conditions and safe travel routes. 

â Å“If we have a unit from the south, the Rangers take them around â â€ almost like the scouts back in the cavalry days,â ? said Mr. Coupland.

Up to 25 Rangers will be involved in Operation Narwhal off Baffin Island, which begins Thursday and lasts until the end of August. It will involve the army, air force and navy in the first modern joint Arctic exercise by the Canadian Forces.

The Rangers are depended on to demonstrate how to work comfortably at temperatures that can reach -50 C. They teach survival skills from building improvised shelters to setting a snare. 

They're also gifted improvisers. Mr. Coupland has seen Rangers fix a flat tire by stuffing it with peat moss and patch a punctured snowmobile piston with a dime.

The combination of land skills and military training is a hugely valuable asset, said Major Stewart Gibson, responsible for all the North's Rangers.

â Å“You get a synergistic effect,â ? he said.

But that synergy is harder to find as northern aboriginals gradually adopt southern lifestyles.

â Å“Why go out on the land and be cold when you could be back in a nice warm house and eat frozen pizza?â ? asked Mr. Coupland. â Å“Why do that when you don't have to?â ?

Sergeant Voisey said even older people use their skills less and less.

â Å“A lot of the parents don't go out much any more.â ? 

In an attempt to help pass on skills that used to be part of regular Arctic family life, the army includes elders in its training sessions for younger Rangers.

A Junior Rangers program has also been started, which involves 2,700 youths aged 12 to 18.

But a once- or twice-yearly week on the land is no substitute for what used to be a way of life.

Sgt. Voisey, who's been a Ranger for 16 years, estimates fewer than 5 per cent of Rangers younger than 25 have much traditional knowledge.

Nevertheless, Canada's reliance on the Rangers is unlikely to diminish. The military plans to increase their strength from 4,000 to 4,800 by 2008.

Major Gibson said traditional skills are stronger in some communities than others and he remains confident his patrols are both safe and effective.

But he acknowledges more training is needed if the skills that have marked the Rangers are to survive. The Arctic capability study also recommended increased training and an â Å“aggressiveâ ? patrol program.

Money, however, is the issue.

â Å“I've got 40 per cent of Canada's land mass to train people on and the only way to get around is by air,â ? said Major Gibson.

Without more resources to help teach others, traditional Arctic land skills will gradually die out, Sgt. Voisey predicts.

â Å“Fifty years down the road we're going to have microwaves and live off TV dinners.â ? 


http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20040808.wrange0808/BNStory/National/


----------



## Armymedic (9 Aug 2004)

Goes back to the thread abouot equipment which may not work in the artic...

lets get back into it.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (12 Aug 2004)

Not to be a shit disturber, Armymedic, but its apples and oranges. The problem that WO Copeland and Capt. Shubert (and not be a name dropper, but I know both of them...it's a small area) are talking about is with losing a body of traditional knowledge of the land, and not with the equipment being used. Kids today are more concerned with playing their X-Box and getting a job down South (meaning Edmonton...) then learning how to build igloo and hunt seal. 

The issued equipment being used is fine. If there's one thing that folks need to understand is that the equipment that we use up here HAS to be sufficient. If it weren't, it would be a safety hazard. If you go out without the right kit, you'll die up here, and that's a fact of life. 

I know that most of the ranger instructors up here, in true combat arms Snr. NCO fashion, will bitch about everything, and they certainly will bitch about the issue IECS equipment, but it does work well. Personally, I haven't been out on the tundra in the high arctic, but I have been out in extreme cold on a snowmobile, both here in Yellowknife and in Labrador, and the IECS stuff was fine for me. All Ranger Instructors get issued Canada Goose Snow Mantra parkas, and some other off-the-shelf equipment. A good deal of them will also wear traditional skins and furs. However, they stuff these guys do is far beyond what would be expected of soldiers down south. All equipment they use is purchased by the QM, and issued to these guys. Keep in mind that that's for the communities in the far far North. The IECS system is more then adequate for any operation we might be called to do. 

You'd laugh if you could see what the Inuit Rangers use. I've seen these guys working out in -40 in a Ranger sweater, bib overalls, a thin touque, no gloves, and a smoke haning out of their face bombing up trails at breakneck speeds...it's a sight to see!


----------



## Armymedic (12 Aug 2004)

True, Artic Acorn...

My brief post should read more like:

We should put effort into maintaining the skills that make us Canadian soldiers. For us Southerners, that means getting north to practice our skills and use the equipment. For the rangers it means attempting to maintain those ancient survival skills the Northern Indians and Inuit are known for, if for now other reason but to teach us.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (12 Aug 2004)

I couldn't agree more, Armymedic. 

One of the reasons that the Ranger program is so great is that it does preserve those traditional skillsets for the communities. The Junior Ranger program is actually starting to supplant northern Cadet Units, simply because of the more Northern, traditional focus. 

The Rangers, and DND, have done a lot of good for the communities up here. It kinda gives this jaded 111 a warm fuzzy about our organisation...   :warstory:


----------



## fredranger (31 Jan 2006)

I have spent quite some time looking over the internet, and at official sites, http://www.rangers.dnd.ca/, to find out just what people think, or know about the Canadian Rangers. I must say, I find the lack of information somewhat dishearting. The impression that I have noticed that most people have about the Rangers, there are Inuits in red sweaters on snowmobiles, or, they are First Nations people who just can't get into the Canadian Forces any other way. While the first two observations are somewhat true, it isn't the whole picture. I am a Canadian Ranger. I am one of the "few white guys". I went to Kamloops for Cougar Salvo 05, and was a little shocked that most of the Regulars and Reservists down there had almost no clue to who we were, and what the Rangers do. The Rangers had a minor role at Cougar Salvo, and at the following ex Phoenix Ram 05, at Wainwright, but the exposure the Rangers received was invaluable. My question is this, what do you really know about the Canadian Rangers? Now, I don't mean checking out websites, going through the investigative process of dry facts, but what do YOU really know. Have you met any? Were you at Cougar Salvo, or Phoenix Ram and talk to any? Are you a Canadian Ranger? I post this, just because, I really want to know.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Jan 2006)

Instead of asking us, why don't you save us the time and bandwidth and tell us. You're a Ranger, tell us all about it, from top to bottom. Who are they, what is their role, where are they, where do they come from, how do you get involved or join, what do you do. I'm sure you get the drift. Pretend your explaining the whole Ranger thing to a bunch of Europeans, anticipate what questions may be asked, and incorporate them into your narrative. TAke as much room as you need.

Thanks in advance, looking forward to reading your reply.


----------



## fredranger (31 Jan 2006)

Well, first off, I can only speak for myself, I won't make the claim of knowing what other Ranger patrols are doing, or what part of society is in their make up. Secondly, I would have to boil a lot of what I know of the Rangers down to the dry facts. One individuals thoughts and experience shouldn't reflect on the group as a whole. But for myself, here goes. I am part of 4CRPG (Canadian Ranger Patrol Group) which covers British Columbia, Alberta, and Manitoba. Our patrol is based out of Pouce Coupe, a small town 35km from the Alberta border (sovereignty patrols are not a big issue here, well national anyways....). We have about 20 to 28 rangers within the patrol (given the predetermined activity). Most of the recent training has been geared towards local SAR, with such exercises as "Lost Airmen", where the patrol traipse off into the bush (only the patrol Sergeant and the 2IC know where we are going), to look for downed pilot. The patrol is split into three groups, one performs a hasty search into the bush, another performs a recee of roads, buildings, ditches, etc, while the last group performs evac prep. Some of the other training we exercise is; OP, recee patrols, helicopter LZ, map and compass (now expanded to GPS), and drill. For Cougar Salvo 05, the 39 Canadian Brigade Group put out an open invitation for Rangers to participate. I was 1 of 2 people sent from my patrol, and I must say, I had a blast. Snow in Kamloops, in March was a bit of a shock, but it didn't stick around for long. Most of the Ranger involvement was us portraying "displaced persons", much like what was seen in Bosnia. Regular townsfolk, who were told, not to trust UN, or Canadian Forces members. As it goes for Phoenix Ram 05, I understand the Rangers repeated their Kamloops performance. Canadian Rangers are issued the Lee Enfield No. 4 .303 bolt action rifle. A nice heavy old rifle. The long standing joke has been "Have you heard about the new Ranger rifle?"...............crickets.............the wind.................... We spend time at our range (an old gravel pit) practicing firearms safety and procedures with a fellow Ranger as an acting RSO. Recent word coming down the pipe is the roles of the Rangers is going to change, in which direction, and what it entails, nobody seems to know for sure, but the word is, the change is coming very soon. Still, my original question stands.


----------



## BKells (31 Jan 2006)

I agree with recceguy. Just tell us. I don't know a flipping thing about them, so how am I supposed to ask you informed questions?


----------



## fredranger (31 Jan 2006)

With the recent unfolding events surrounding US Ambassador David Wilkins, and Stephen Harper concerning arctic sovereignty, I would have thought more interest might have been generated over the Canadian Rangers. With exposure on both CBC, CTV, various websites and newspapers, I was merely trying to get a clearer picture of what people of them. After seeing the response, on this very forum, to the incident at the Peace Arch border crossing, concerning unarmed CBSA officers leaving thier posts, for safety reasons, I was hopeful that this thread might have generated the same kind of interest, or the submission of stories or people's thought on the Rangers. Also, I can't be the only Ranger here, and I can't explain the whole story by myself. Perhaps, I asked the wrong question, at the wrong time.


----------



## kahone (31 Jan 2006)

Funny you mention that; after the exchange in the media between PMD Harper and Ambassador Wilkins I saw a brief mention of the Rangers here on the forum (can't recall which board it was at the time) and decided to look em up.  I found, well, not much and mainly on the website you mentioned.  But it was very interesting nevertheless.  I was curious how much contact with other components of the CF you have outside of exercises...Regulars, Reservists, which CF elements; how widely distributed you are (in all directions); what does a typical Arctic winter do to your training schedule...etc.  Maybe you could spread the word about the forum to other members of Ranger patrols, I'm sure there are many contributers here who would be very interested in leaning more (includin' me!)
K

edit: meant to add URL with links to 2 Ranger Patrol sites - interesting stuff:
http://www.rangers.dnd.ca/pubs/contact_e.asp


----------



## fredranger (31 Jan 2006)

The thing I have noticed mostly, is not too many people even know that the Rangers even exists. Some of the attention we have been getting in the media has shown the Inuit wearing the bright red ball cap and sweater, on the snowmobile. This is the image that seems to stick with people. As for contact with Regulars and Reservists, that seems to happen only during a big ex, like Cougar Salvo/Phoenix Ram, just to name 2. Sometimes, a multi-patrol ex is put on, requiring a CH-146 Griffon, and of course, Rangers are not just going to be allowed to fly that around. We also get semi-regular visits from headquarters (4CRPG is Headquartered in Victoria B.C.), from Warrent Officers, and up through the ranks, that tour around, visiting the various patrols. They pass along news of changes for the Rangers, an upcoming ex, or just to see how we are doing. As for contact with other patrols, once again, during a big ex, a multi-patrol ex, and/or during courses and training at Camp Albert Head, at CFB Esquimalt. There are some other times various patrols come together, but I just can't think of them right now. Our patrol is in B.C., so arctic training doesn't really come into play, but the weather can get just as cold here, never the less. The snow can get deep, the air is not too warm, and you have to keep an eye on dehydration and possible hypothermia. For us, exercising a little common sense.


----------



## Hansol (31 Jan 2006)

All that being said,  I'm curious: what do you rangers DO? I understand you do "search and rescue" roles, but what about military exercises? what is your role in today's Big-Green-Machine? Just curious as to what the "job" of our Rangers is in today's world

Edit: Terrible grammar and spelling and composition


----------



## 3rd Herd (31 Jan 2006)

History of the Canadian Rangers​
Born of a ‘needs must’ urgency, the Pacific Coast Militia Rangers (PCMR) was conceived early in 1942.Organized as local defence units along military lines, the PCMR were to protect various points along the serrated BC Coast. Under the provision of General Order 320 on August 12, 1942, the PCMR was made a corps of the Active Militia.The concept was hugely successful as, between March and July 1942, some 10,000 men volunteered.  By 1945, there were 15,000 men.(CMHG) Their issued outfits consisted of bone-dry pants, bone-dry camouflage jackets and hats that resembled today’s popular Tilley.(Johnson)For armaments a  .303 Lee Enfield rifle was issued and is still in service today with the Canadian Rangers.

Experienced men such as loggers, trappers, prospectors and ranchers were sought for this role. Those who were close to populated centres were trained and employed in intelligence duties and local defence against minor raids. They were instructed in tactical situations including observation, especially coast watching against a possible Japanese invasion, anti-sabotage measures and protection of lines of communication and transportation.(Johnson) While Debbie Towell, observed that, "young lads . . . in outlying areas were extremely valuable. Boys of 15 years and up proved to be good shots, could handle an axe, and were valuable as guides to city bred men." The rangers remained on call until 1945. They came close to being called up for duty between November 1944 and April 1945 when the Japanese launched approximately 10,00 unmanned balloon bombs destined for the western North American coast.(Johnson)

In 1947 the PCMR was reactivated under their title of today the Canadian Rangers. The organization was expanded from the Pacific Coast area to include Canada's northern regions as a sovereignty measure and "providing a military presence where the was not requirement for stationing regular force troops as it would be prohibitively expense."(Karman). Addition duties in this time period were to at again as scouts and intelligence gathersin case of a Soviet attack across the polar route. In the high arctic particular attention was given to the spotting of  possible Soviet submarines. In 1988 through restricting the Rangers were confirmed as a Unit of the reserve forces. Today in organizational terms the Rangers are a part of Land Forces Command. In five Ranger Groups covering again the remote areas of Canada. With the election of Prime Minister Harper there is discussion taking place over expanding the Rangers by " recruiting up to 500 more members and revitalising their training"(CBC) A new updated weapon the PGWDTI Coyote is being lobbied for but in the realm of fiscal resitrant the old Ranger stand by .303 maybe just updated.(CASR). In closing this review off I have had a brief bit of experience with the Rangers on the remote Pacific Northwest Coast. They are at the bottom of the funding chain and in our case we were on a three year waiting list to have a old patrol  group reestablished. As to the military potential of this organization there is one Ranger patrol group on the west coast the is exclusively manned by former Recce plt members. This group has repeatably given reserves and US troops a sound thrashing in recent exercises. Vice Chief of Defence Ron Buck while MARPAC Commander was heard to say " these are as a professional group as our regular forces"( CFB Esquimalt, 2002)


Sources:
Canadian American Strategic Review, A Modest Proposal, Simplifying Supply, 7.62mm for the Rangers?" http://www.sfu.ca/casr/mp-enfield.htm

Canadian Military History Gateway http://cmhg.gc.ca/html/glossary/default-en.asp?t=1&letter=P&page=1

Johnson, Wendy: "Pacific Coast Militia Rangers trained in Oliver during ‘forties"
http://www.oliverchronicle.com/2003_19.htm

Karman,Najwa, "The Canadain Rangers 60 Years Later", The Maple Leaf, Vol 5 No.16, 2002

Towell Debbie, "Pacific Coast Militia Rangers, British Columbia's Own Home Guard" http://www.navalandmilitarymuseum.org/resource_pages/coastal_defence/pcmr.html


Edit Grammer


----------



## fredranger (31 Jan 2006)

To the best of my knowledge, 1 CRPG with 58 patrols, and covers Northwest Territory, Yukon Territory, and Nunavut are tasked with surveillance/sovereignty patrols (SOV PATS), conduct inspections of the North Warning System (NWS) sites, collect and share local data of significance in support of military operations. In recent times, Rangers have been part of joint exercises with Regular and Reserve forces pertaining to arctic activities. Rangers act as local guides to the region, and sharing hands on sub-zero survival training. The Pouce Coupe patrol (which I am part of), is currently tasked with local SAR, emergency response efforts (natural disasters), and providing a military presence in the area. So far, most of our time has been spent at the range, and conducting recce patrols, and classroom review. Word is coming down that there are some changes in store, be it a change in our mandate, or taskings, of which, I don't know what is going to happen.


----------



## Acorn (31 Jan 2006)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> For armaments a  .303 Lee Enfield rifle was issued and is still in service today with the Canadian Rangers.



The PCMR were also issued a Winchester 30-30 (I forget the model, '98?) at some stage. A mate of mine had one, issued to a relative, marked with the C-Broad Arrow.


----------



## Hunter (31 Jan 2006)

Thanks for the info I've always been interested in what you guys do.   

One thing I noticed when doing some research into awards and citations is the number of medals and citations that have been awarded to Rangers.  There are quite a few listed on the Governor General's website for various incidents in the north. http://www.gg.ca/honours/search-recherche/index_e.asp


----------



## fredranger (1 Feb 2006)

I have found some information on the other issued rifle of the Pacific Coast Militia Rangers. It was the Winchester 1894 (M94) Pacific Coast Militia Rangers PCMR Carbine. A picture of one can be found at http://www.rarewinchesters.com/gunroom/1894/model_94.shtml, scroll down, it's the second one from the bottom. Some addtional information can be found at http://www.rarewinchesters.com/gunroom/1894/M94-1331722/M94-1331722.shtml and http://www.jouster.com/cgi-bin/garand/garand.pl?noframes;read=74588. Two medals that I know that have been awarded to Canadian Rangers are; Special Service Medal (SSM) http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/dhh/honours_awards/engraph/honour_awards_e.asp?cat=3&Q_ID=35, and the Canadian Forces Decoration (CD) http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/dhh/honours_awards/engraph/honour_awards_e.asp?cat=3&Q_ID=92. The SSM is awarded after 4 years of good service, and being in good standing with the patrol, and headquarters. The CD is awarded (I think.....) after 10 years of good service, etc. For both medals, there is more to the criteria of eligibility than I have listed here. Other medals have been awarded to Rangers over the years, for various reasons, from local patrols, all the way up to the Governor General.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (1 Feb 2006)

Fredranger, 

I have had the privelege of working with Rangers, both with the Patrol in Black Tickle, Labrador, and also with a few individuals at 1CRPG when I was working at CFNA in Yellowknife. Rangers have to be some of the nicest bunch of people I've worked with in the CF. They fill a very important role in the Northern communities, both as community elders, but also as a repository of traditional skillsets. 

Anyway, there's a few Southeners out there that know and appreciate what you guys do up there...thanks!

 :dontpanic:


----------



## x westie (1 Feb 2006)

Acorn said:
			
		

> The PCMR were also issued a Winchester 30-30 (I forget the model, '98?) at some stage. A mate of mine had one, issued to a relative, marked with the C-Broad Arrow.


                          I was told that the Nco's were issued Sten Guns and that some PCMR also were issued the U.S. m-1917 Enfield rifle in .30 calibre,  maybe somebody else can help me on these 2 weapons been issued.


----------



## fredranger (1 Feb 2006)

Osprey's Canadian Forces in World War II http://www.ospreypublishing.com/title_detail.php/title=S3020~ser=MAA, decribes the weapons the PCMR used, from page 13;
"The Rangers at first used their own sporting guns, but were later armed with a variety of older rifles such as the Ross .303, Enfield .30-60 1917, Marlin 1936 and Savage 99; the most popular were Winchester 64 and 94 models in .30-30 calibre. Sten sub-machine guns were later issued on a scale of about one to every 15 men."


----------



## Pearson (1 Feb 2006)

Did a sovereignty ex in a village named Holman on Victoria Island way up north. Worked with the rangers. Couple of highlights..... :warstory:

Fire power demo on the lake.Fresh caribou (shot by the rangers), hare (hunted by the rangers by running them over with the snowmobiles to conserve ammo), small tent fire that lost my left muckluck along with the right of the guy beside me. I'm size 11 he was size 8 iirc, resulted in us not changing camp locations. Also discovered that sorrels are not as good as our booties. "Arctic Turnips". Tracking fox and ptarmigan. Polar bear watch (5 rounds each tent as this was during the days of the FN) and a white out. Ice fishing sucks... no fish lots of ice.

Rangers had a little husky pup that had his paw cut by a skate on the outside rink. Being November, it would not heal until the spring, word had it they were going to put it down. We got very attached to the little guy. One of the gang took it upon himself to smuggle the little pup home in his kitbag. Got off the plane back home, out pops the pup... named him Ranger in honour of the guys up north. every man who had room for a dog like that put their name into a hat, some guy from New Brunswick got the dog.

All in all a good experience, watched one of the rangers cleaning the carburetor of his skidoo, bare handed in a can of gas in -20 to -30 weather.  

Lots of time in the tent. Had it up to an unhealthy 80 degrees at head level when sitting. 
Bodily functions of the solid variety were challenging, not to mention very quickly carried out.

Rangers were very friendly,hard, and capable people.


----------



## fredranger (1 Feb 2006)

The general impression I have gotten from the 1CRPG Rangers, north of 60, is they have the skills, that are a cross of, MacGyver, Davy Crockett, and the Boy Scouts. Most of them posses an uncanny circumstantial ingenuity, for complex operational difficulties (say that 10 times, really fast....).
They demonstrate their practice problem solving abilities within an unforgiving environment, with few raw materials and/or resources. They tap into their traditional knowledge base just for life and death survival. For the Rangers, south of 60, the landscape isn't so barren. For example, the Pouce Coupe patrol (which I am a part of) has plenty of natural resources available. The bush can keep you alive, if you know how to use it, for food, protection from the elements, etc. Where up north, the landscape is very different, constantly changing during the winter, extremely difficult just to get your directional bearings, we just usually get snow cover on an unchanged topography. Plus, our patrol operates in an area that is much smaller, with clearly defined geographical locations and boundaries, in just about all seasons. Here is a link  with some more information on 1CRPG http://www.cfna.forces.gc.ca/new_member/yk_units_e.asp#rangers .


----------



## 3rd Herd (1 Feb 2006)

x westie said:
			
		

> I was told that the Nco's were issued Sten Guns and that some PCMR also were issued the U.S. m-1917 Enfield rifle in .30 calibre,  maybe somebody else can help me on these 2 weapons been issued.



The Canadian Rangers, Report No.92, Historical Section (G.S.), Army Headquarters, 1 December, 1960. Antecedents 3.
 http://www.forces.ca/dhh/downloads/ahq/ahq092.pdf

Directorate of History, "The Employment of Infantry in the Pacific Coast Defences (Aug 39 to Dec43)",NDHO, Ottawa 1986.
http://www.forces.ca/dhh/downloads/ahq/ahq003.pdf
As follows

"Equipment initially consisted only of sporting rifles , steel helmets and arm bands. Subsequent issues were waterproof jackets and trousers, Sten guns, 30/06 Enfield rifles and pistols."(Canadian Rangers) In addition "Sten sub machine guns, .303 and 30.06 srevice rifles, and .30-.30 US sporting rifles were issued on a scale that gave all companies an oppourtunity to carry out range practice................"(NDHQ pg.26)

In the Order of Council P.C. 1644( 23 May 1947) and the resulting General Staff Statement states "No equipment would be provided, except Rifles No. 4 Mk.I on loan"( CR pg.4). Eskimos and Indians received a 100 round allotment of ammunition for their service annually.(CR pg.11).

On the 27th of April 1951 "special authority was given Headquarters Western Command to issue 12 Bren guns and 12 Sten guns to each of the Fort Radium Platoon, ...and No.7 Company at Yellowknife because: 
 a) Fort Radium Platoon is compoposed of employees of the Eldorado Mining and Smelting Company( a Crown Company) and will defend the uranium mine in an emergency.
b) Yellowknife would be an important forward base in the event of operations in the North.54"(CR pg.15)

Intresting asides from the same report:

" A one time officer in the Irish Republican Army and now a resident of British Columbia, Brendan Kennelly, was appointed to instruct in guerrilla warfare"

"No. 40 Company helped RCMP capture three bandits  during the previous April". (pg.16) "the bandits approached the block and looking down the business end of ten .303's realized the game was up"(17).

Choo


----------



## 3rd Horseman (1 Feb 2006)

3rd,

   Nice notes cool you are the master of the obscure history, well done.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Feb 2006)

Hey fredranger any comments on this story from Armymatters?

 Re: Is Iqaluit the best choice for a deep water port??? 
« Reply #2 on: Yesterday at 23:06:20 » Quote Modify Remove Split Topic   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Quote from: geo on Yesterday at 20:26:26
Iqualuit (aka Frobisher Bay) as a deep water port sounds all nice and pretty but, it's not a port that is accessible 12 months of the year... sounds good during politickin' but nor real practical.
Lived there for a while - sealift only comes in august (aka; can't get a big boat in there before that time of year)

Then again, with Global warming - who says we're going to need an icebreaker?


Agreed with the last point. In 10 or so years, we can send a CPF up there almost year round. One of my profs went up there with the CF on a winter exercise with the Rangers to photograph what the CF did up there. Saw his presentation, and it looked very interesting. Even heard of a anecdotal story of a Ranger encountering a French nuclear sub that surfaced in some pack ice, and the Ranger took out his Lee-Enfield and popped off some shots at the French submarine, until the French realized they were being shot at.


----------



## fredranger (1 Feb 2006)

I truly believe that Canada has to take a stronger, more noticeable, and recognized stance on her sovereignty. If we, as a nation, claim the arctic as ours, by all means, we had better defend that claim. I think a permanent military presence in the north could very well be that answer. The Canadian Rangers are just some of the tools Ottawa has available for such a task. Shooting a sub with a .303 is going to produce very limited results. I believe more is, and will be needed. Is a deep water harbour port the answer? No, but I think it should be a good start to much more. Are armed icebreakers going to be the answer? No, once again, it's a step in the right direction. Planting a flag in an icecube doesn't make it yours, it says you been there. The trick is, preventing somebody else from taking your flag down. So far, the only real threat in the north to foreigners has been polar bears.








Near the North Pole (Apr. 27, 2003) -- During Exercise ICEX 2003, the Seawolf-class attack submarine USS Connecticut (SSN 22) surfaced and broke through the ice. This polar bear, attracted by the hole which can be used to find food, was seen through the sub's periscope and these photos were captured as the image was projected on a flat-panel display. After investigating the Connecticut for approximately 40 minutes, the bear left the area, with no damage to the sub or to the bear. http://www.ecophotoexplorers.com/miscgallery.asp
Canada needs to seriously think about what is going to be the most beneficial, cost effective, and practical means to, either defend her arctic sovereignty claim, or produce a visible and effective deterrent to would be foreign tresspassers, in that area.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Feb 2006)

My question though was did this event happen?


----------



## fredranger (1 Feb 2006)

Here are a few sources to collaborate the story:
http://www.csp.navy.mil/asl/Icex03.htm
http://www.strategypage.com/gallery/articles/bear_sub1.asp
http://navysite.de/ssn/ssn22.htm
Most of the stories have the same phrase "near the North Pole", which does make one wonder, just how close or how far were they.
http://www.islamonline.net/English/Science/2003/05/article17.shtml This one has the interesting line "Should Polar Bear File Suit Against US?"


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Feb 2006)

LOL no I mean read my reply#20...did a Canadian Ranger fire on a French submarine.....


----------



## fredranger (1 Feb 2006)

You know, I have no idea, but makes you wonder, just what, if anything, they were hoping to accomplish, if this incident really happened.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Feb 2006)

I think there would have been documentation and from my searching there has been none


----------



## fredranger (1 Feb 2006)

You think something like that would be brought to the publics attention? I could see, if it did happen, it being buried on a rug.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Feb 2006)

Why not? Other things more serious has been brought before the public eye.


----------



## fredranger (1 Feb 2006)

Good point.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Feb 2006)

Besides the French would lodged a complaint with the Canadian Ambassador to France and that would have been all over the news. The peace groups would have decreed the threat of anything nuclear in the Arctic because we know how a .303 would set off the SSNs reactor :


----------



## fredranger (1 Feb 2006)

I could just hear it now;
*translated from french*
"Up periscope."
"Periscope up."
"What do you see?"
"I see an Eskimo with a bright red sweater and a rifle of some kind."
"What are they doing?"
"He is aiming at us."
THUNK
"He has fired on us! What should we do?"
"Down periscope, dive, dive, dive."
"Say this to no one."


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Feb 2006)

Added to the above:

"should we not surrender?"


----------



## fredranger (1 Feb 2006)

I found this, but for the most part, I am coming up empty on the aforementioned incident.
"It has been common knowledge for more than a decade that nuclear submarines from the United States, Russia, China, France, and Great Britain pass through our territory without necessarily seeking permission from the government of Canada." quoted in part, Paul Martin, December 19, 2005. http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20051216/ELXN_arctic_051219?s_name=&no_ads=


----------



## Armymatters (1 Feb 2006)

I will try to find out the specifics of that incident from that prof, as he heard it up there, and see when it happened. And yes, the reason why the story is memorable for me is because someone in the class cracked a joke about the French and surrendering, and the entire class broke into laughter. That class (of which I took a year ago) had quite a few CF members in that class; of the 200 students, a good quarter of them were from the CF.


----------



## fredranger (2 Feb 2006)

Well, looks like I am going to CFB Esquimalt. Our Patrol Sergeant and one of our Section Leaders will be taking a Leadership Course, while I and two other Rangers get a watered down version of BMQ. I understand our accommodations at the Alberthead barracks have been used by the Cadets. Should prove interesting. Funny thing though, I am being kept out of the loop on just what is going to happen down there. All I know, at some point, our Patrol Sergeant is going to be leading some of us around in the dark, and no white light is allowed. That little bit of information wasn't too easy to come by. Not much to build many expectations on, that's for sure. I am sure of at least one thing, should prove "educational". I am not leaving until this Saturday, so I guess packing and blogging will be my time killers till then.


----------



## FoverF (2 Feb 2006)

When I was a little un, most of my Cubs and Boy Scout leaders (and neighbors, hockey coaches, guys you can borrow a boat from) were Rangers. 
And when the 'official' boy scout organization packed it in, we just hung out with local Rangers, and all 4 or 5 of us got to go do 'Ranger stuff'. It was pretty sweet. 
So some of us have a pretty good idea of what the Rangers do. 
And really, Rangers are not all native guys with red hoodies on skidoos/trikes/quads with old-school guns.  There is actually a pretty high percentage of white guys in red hoodies on skidoos/quads, toting around Lee Enfields (still my favorite gun). 

Excellent organization, and I definitely plan on joining when I retire and return to my bushy roots.


----------



## fredranger (2 Feb 2006)

If asked, I am sure I just might be able to dig up a list of some of the Ranger patrols located within 4CRPG, if some of you want to check it out for yourselves. Bare in mind, my list will be somewhat incomplete, and the locations of some of these patrols might just been more than a little inconvenient, but I am not working from PROTECTED information either. Using our patrol as an example, I would expect most patrols would welcome visitors, just to experience things first hand. The first time I was brought out to the range, the (then) Patrol Sergeant was friendly enough, asking me if I was interested in joining. Sadly, I was about to move to Edmonton, and had to decline his offer, but I reassured him, if and when I came back this way on a more permanent basis, I would. 3 years later, I did. My attendance of late hasn't been too good, personal problems and family issues, but I am hoping to turn that around. And, I will.


----------



## fredranger (3 Feb 2006)

Well, I will be leaving for CFB Esquimalt tomorrow, and I won't be back untill February 12th. When I get back, I might be able to share news/rumours of any changes I hear that might be going on, and share a few highlights of what ever they are going to put me through. Untill then, I hope this thread added to by other members of this forum, and by some of the Rangers, whom I thinking are lurking around. For some more information, I have been working on the Wikipedia entry for the Canadian Rangers as well, if interested, check it out here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_rangers. Until then, "Vigilans".


----------



## pwlacken (19 Feb 2006)

Just came across this forum today, and I'm glad to see all of this interest in the Rangers. I'm currently writing a history of the force since 1947 (which I have been working on for several years), and another on their predecessors (the Pacific Coast Militia Rangers).  I have an article (rather academic) coming out on 1 CRPG in the next issue of Canadian Military Journal, which assesses them as a "postmodern militia" - I'm anxious to get some feedback when it comes out.  I have a couple more book chapters that are also coming out on the Rangers, about which I will keep readers posted.  
I agree that there are many distortions about the Rangers floating around, and that the non-Aboriginal Rangers who constitute nearly 40% of the total force strength are the real "hidden story" -- my own writing to date perpetuates the obsession with Inuit and First Nation membership in the force.  I am actually heading off to Labrador tomorrow a.m. for a two week trek with 5 CRPG Rangers from Goose Bay to Nain to Saglek Bay -- I'll provide an update upon my return.
I would be very interested in hearing more stories from Rangers and soldiers who have exercised with the Rangers in the north and/or on the coasts.  Please visit my website (www.lackenbauer.ca) to learn more about my research and to share stories directly.  And sorry for the rambling post - I need to get packed for the trip.


----------



## bennewfie (6 Apr 2006)

Canadian Rangers, great bunch of people.I am part of the rangers here in marystown nfld been involved for the past 12 years, also served with the secound PPCLI in winnipeg in the 70`s, we do a lot of field excerizes, rifle training, pretty much a little of what the regular force does. We are supplied with what the regular force does not want or is out of date or worn out, this is a great fellowship orgination for guys that are pass the age of joining the regular force.


----------



## fredranger (19 Mar 2007)

Well, after almost a year of little input, I see this topic took off like wildfire. Too bad. I have read a lot of the content of these forums, and know there are other rangers that have thrown in their two cents here and there, but not in relation to this. I have failed to add to this topic because, well, dealing with personal matters. Perhaps the Canadian Rangers are best to be remembered in the company of the Pinetree Line, or the Cold War?


----------



## medaid (19 Mar 2007)

I dont know much about the Rangers. I would like to know more about them, as I was approached once asking about the Rangers program. I was ashamed to say that I neither knew much about them, nor did I know much about the Bold Eagle program. I must say though I have the utmost respect for those who patrol our Nothern borders.


----------



## fredranger (20 Mar 2007)

Well short of going over everything from before, most of the information is on first page, with a copy and paste history, and a few links to sites with additional/extra info. People become Rangers for various reasons, aged out cadets, aged out service members, honourable dischargees, etc. In my area, people who join the Rangers want to be a part of the forces in some capacity, but are limited in there involvement (most have time consuming jobs, or traveling to a base for reserve training would be too cost prohibitive). As it goes for interaction with other CF units, I know of some Rangers on the British Columbia coast have spent some time on HMCS Vancouver, I went to Kamloops for Cougar Salvo '05, while others went to CFB Wainwright for Phoenix Ram '05. North of 60, I understand there is even more interaction. Where there are patrols, Rangers are resonsible for compiling and maintaining an updated local area assessment report, should CF units have come into the area to perform emergency services, etc. Depending where in Canada a certain Ranger Patrol Group is, will dictate what there current taskings are. North of 60, it is still mainly SOV PATS. South of 60, aleast for the area of influence which I am in, between MARPAC HQ and LFWA HQ, Rangers are currently tasked with search and rescue assistance. But, word is coming down that our direction might be changing.


----------



## Bill Smy (20 Mar 2007)

Back in the 80s there was a story going around NDHQ that a Cdn Ranger had fired at a submarine in Hudson Bay. He reported the incident to the local RCMP who then passed an incident report to Yellowknife.

When asked by the Mountie how he knew it was a sub, and not a whale, the Ranger stated, "When you shoot a whale, it goes 'Thump, Thump', when you shoot a submarine, it goes 'Ping, Ping'".


----------



## fredranger (20 Mar 2007)

OMG! That was just bad.


----------



## mckee19 (20 Mar 2007)

before reading the posts here i knew that the Rangers were mainly of first nations decent given the area they mainly operate in (the Territories), but not to say there isnt any other race involved. I also knew there were mainly a serch and rescue type of team and that they patrolled the territories for abnormal activities and then reported them to the higher ups.

after reading these posts i have pretty much the same idea but i now know they just dont operate in the north, also i didnt know they got to carry rifles until i read this thread haha

but i like the storey about the submarine going "ping ping"  :rofl:


----------



## Bigmac (25 Mar 2007)

> *Canadian Forces patrol heads out on sovereignty patrol in High Arctic*
> 
> RESOLUTE BAY, Nunavut (CP) - A 24-member Canadian Forces patrol headed out Saturday on an 8,000-kilometre trek by snowmobile to confirm Canada's sovereignty in the High Arctic and to check for signs of polar bear hunters.
> 
> ...


http://www.recorder.ca/cp/National/070324/n032429A.html

    If we are to truly protect our northern sovereignty then we should be expanding the rank and file of the Canadian Rangers significantly and build a base in the north. 
    The Canadian Rangers and the other soldiers are certainly going to earn their pay on this patrol. 8000 Km by snowmobile! Have fun guys and good luck!


----------



## GAP (25 Mar 2007)

Cdn. Forces head out on High Arctic patrol
Updated Sun. Mar. 25 2007 12:09 PM ET Canadian Press
Article Link

RESOLUTE BAY, Nunavut -- A 24-member Canadian Forces patrol headed out Saturday on an 8,000-kilometre trek by snowmobile to confirm Canada's sovereignty in the High Arctic and to check for signs of polar bear hunters. 

It will be the longest distance every travelled by a sovereignty patrol in Canadian history. 

"My guys are pumped up. They're ready to conquer the entire Arctic alone to make it," said Maj. Chris Bergeron, commanding officer of 1st Canadian Ranger Patrol Group. 

"We've got lots of obstacles to go through but we have a good chance to make it." 

The three-week patrol, launched at a cost of almost $1 million, will include members of the Regular Forces and Canadian Rangers, who are part-time reserve soldiers. 

They will go in three teams and will face stretches of open water, hard rock, impassable ice and will have to winch machines up a waterfall. 

Two teams will drive to Eureka, a remote weather station on Ellesmere Island and from there travel around the island before joining up again at Canadian Forces Station Alert at the northern tip of the island. 
More on link


----------



## mckee19 (25 Mar 2007)

is polar bear hunting that big of a deal or is this just a chance to expose some of our forces to that situation? 
more or less a training exercise  or for the experience type of deal?


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (25 Mar 2007)

This is quite a big deal. My unit, 440 Sqn is heavily involved in a lot of the resupply and recce for the mission. We will deliver fuel and food caches with our ski bird for the patrols to resupply. The Rangers are doing three simultaneous patrols, and one of them, on the NW side of Ellesmere Island may not succeed. Looking at sattellite imagery the other day of the ice conditions, there are pressure ridges over 30 feet high. Try driving a skidoo over that. There is also not a lot of snow on a lot of the mountainous sections of their route. So they may not suceed, although they are confident that they will. If they do it will be quite an accomplishment.


----------



## GAP (26 Mar 2007)

This might be a partial reason for the presence patrols going on now.......

Resource race heats up in melting Arctic
Updated Sat. Mar. 24 2007 2:12 PM ET Associated Press
Article Link

HAMMERFEST, Norway -- Barren and uninhabited, Hans Island is very hard to find on a map. Yet these days the Frisbee-shaped rock in the Arctic is much in demand -- so much so that Canada and Denmark have both staked their claim to it with flags and warships. 

The reason: an international race for oil, fish, diamonds and shipping routes, accelerated by the impact of global warming on Earth's frozen north. 

The latest report by the U.N. Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change says the ice cap is warming faster than the rest of the planet and ice is receding, partly due to greenhouse gases. It's a catastrophic scenario for the Arctic ecosystem, for polar bears and other wildlife, and for Inuit populations whose ancient cultures depend on frozen waters. 

But some see a lucrative silver lining of riches waiting to be snatched from the deep, and the prospect of timesaving sea lanes that could transform the shipping industry the way the Suez Canal did in the 19th century. 

The U.S. Geological Survey estimates the Arctic has as much as 25 per cent of the world's undiscovered oil and gas. Russia reportedly sees the potential of minerals in its slice of the Arctic sector approaching $2 trillion. 

All this has pushed governments and businesses into a scramble for sovereignty over these suddenly priceless seas. 

Regardless of climate change, oil and gas exploration in the Arctic is moving full speed ahead. State-controlled Norwegian oil company Statoil ASA plans to start tapping gas from its offshore Snoehvit field in December, the first in the Barents Sea. It uses advanced equipment on the ocean floor, remote-controlled from the Norwegian oil boom town of Hammerfest through a 90-mile undersea cable. 

Alan Murray, an analyst with the consulting firm Wood Mackenzie, said most petroleum companies are now focusing research and exploration on the far north. Russia is developing the vast Shkotman natural gas field off its Arctic coast, and Norwegians hope their advanced technology will find a place there. 
More on link


----------



## edgar (11 Sep 2007)

Hey FredRanger. I had a Ranger cover me with a shotgun while I set up an antenna in Churchill. So you could say, without too much exaggeration, I've already bet my life on your organization. He took us to the dump to see the bears too. He was a cool guy but the ex didn't give him any chance to do anything.
I'm resurrecting this thread because my Dad gave me an enfield, and so now I'm paying attention to what the rangers know about weapons.

There was some discussion in the weapons thread about the role of Rangers. Some people don't see it as at all warlike, so they don't need real weapons. I see you as recce troops, so you should be equipped as similarly as is practicable. (Maybe keep the C-9s in the RCMP lockup). How do you and your patrol see your role? What would you like it to be? If new funding is coming your way due to the Russians claiming the north pole, how best to spend it? Would an automatic weapon, for example, even be all that useful to you? 

I'd join but the nearest Patrol to me is Fond du Lac. Mapquest won't even tell me how far it is cause there is no road, but the commute would be brutal from Saskatoon. I hope you post more stuff. News or war stories or whatever.
I bet there are lots of folks who care about what you're doing and lurk here but don't post cause they don't have anything to add.


----------



## medaid (12 Sep 2007)

Edgar,

    With all respects to the Rangers and their patrols, the arming of them to an extent of a fighting patrol would be a bad idea, and here are my reasons why:

1) A fighting patrol, generally have backup whether it be Pl, Coy, Air Support, Arty what ever. Support is 'readily available'. Now, when you're up in the land of the Polar Bears, your nearest back up could take hours, even DAYS to arrive. NO active air support is available, the nearest Ranger patrol could also be hours or days away. It just would not be feasible for a Ranger patrol to actively engage any suspected 'enemy'.

2) To properly equip Rangers with more weaponry then they require will mean that an increased allotment of ammunition which will rarely if ever be fired, would be stored. STORED. Currently I can think of better places for that ammo to be going then stored. 

3) Increased weaponry also means increased training time, and then we delve into other things. FredRanger went on a watered down BMQ course, if we're to upgrade, up-arm all the Ranger patrols and Rangers, it means a 'watered' down version of ANY training would no longer suffice. This means stretching the training system even more then it is currently happening. It means that instead of doing a BMQ or its variant so that they are gtg on basic things military, we now have to decide whether or not we should send them to BIQ or a variant of BIQ. Then brush up on Arctic Warfare (which these ladies and gents are already somewhat familiar with, but humor me), all of which takes a large amount of time. The system is needed right now to pump out RegF/PRes troops for missions, now I'm not saying Rangers don't play a vital role, it's just that it would be tough to do.

4) Finally, up arming them with C-9s and other weapons does not alleviate the problem of an ease in the supply system. Previously only 1 type of ammo need to be shipped and considered for the North, now you're looking at 5.56, 7.62, Frags, SRAWW L, 40mm Grenades... lots of things to be stored and lots of logistiks to be worked out. 

    The primary role of the Rangers currently are good. Their light role capabilities are sound and are quite effective. If we increase the amount of equipment to be carried, it would and could possibly limit their range, mobility, and effectiveness. Space previously used to carry food or extra fuel, are now taken up by 40mm, extra C-9 boxes, so on and so forth. Many native scouts during WWII in Papa Newguinea, Phillipines, China, Guam were all lightly armed and lightly equipped. This made them agile, quick and easy to deploy, which made them excellent sneak and peak, reccon troops. The #1 rule of Recce is to see without being seen, not to get into a firefight... 

Just my 2 rupees.

MT.


----------



## edgar (14 Sep 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Edgar,
> 
> With all respects to the Rangers and their patrols, the arming of them to an extent of a fighting patrol would be a bad idea, and here are my reasons why:
> 
> ...


That looks like a good analysis. The problems of training and support are budget problems which may or may not be addressed with the new port and the new attention from Gov't. I'll let the recce gods debate what needs to be carried on a recce patrol. I led one, in my entire career, in Wainright in the summer, and passed with assistance. Here's everything I know about operations north of 60: when you go out for a smoke, kick the door before you open it to wake up the bears. So I hope to just fade back and watch the debate. The Rangers seem to be doing a fine job with their current role and budget. I guess my question should have been is anything going to change, or should anything change with the increased activity in the north?
And I like war stories in general too.


----------



## fredranger (20 Sep 2007)

Well, it has been a while since I have posted anything on here, but it is nice to see that some interest has been.......resurrected, in my absence. First and foremost Rangers are volunteers. People that become Rangers want to make a difference for Canada, but for reasons that have too many options, don't sign up for Reserve/Regular service. I don't believe this makes them any less dedicated. Rangers are people from all walks of life, and professions. In my personal opinion, I think this makes for a very effective team, sharing knowledge and skills with one another that you can't learn from a course, or textbook. For example, in my patrol, we have; A Korean War veteran, a provincial government employee, a cashier, a trapper, a truck driver, a millwright, and so on. I drive a pilot car. We are everyday folks, who want to do a little more, but are unable to give the full commitment. Some Rangers attend a "watered down BMQ course" to add military skills for operation applications. Other Rangers attend "Leadership Courses" to enhance and add to their knowledge. From an operational stand point, Rangers could be considered a causal recce patrol. Canada has had it pretty good, considering the state of world affairs. From a historical perspective, we are the only country in North America that did not have to fight for independence (Mexico fought Spain, and the U.S. fought the U.K.). Canada hasn't been openly attacked since the War of 1812 (unless you count the shelling of Esteven Point, British Columbia on June 20, 1942, which prompted the creation of the Pacific Coast Militia Rangers). For the second largest country in the world, Canada has a small military for her population, but has a world renowned reputation as Peacekeepers. Rangers are the only component of the Canadian Forces that wasn't part of the policy to close various Canadian Forces bases to consolidate units into fewer facilities, after major budget cuts and reorganization in the 1990's. Rangers face an uncertain future, the very world we live in is changing. The enemy doesn't wear the distinctive uniform of a foreign power, or use readily recognizable equipment. Old threats, considered quiet, are getting louder. Rangers are Canada's unconventional forces, for unconventional times.


----------



## Sparkplugs (26 Sep 2007)

Well, I come into this topic late, but I grew up knowing more about the Rangers than I did about any other part of the military!  I grew up north of Thunder Bay, Ontario, and north of my town, the Rangers often bring the Jr. Rangers up there for their summer camp exercise.   They also do some exercises for the Rangers there, both summer and winter.  I was a CI in an air cadet sqn for awhile, and we would go and visit the Ranger camp nearly every summer.  I got a chance to talk to Sgt. Moon for awhile, and the insights he lent me about the north were eye-opening and informative.  Some pretty interesting stuff.  

It was only far later that I ever saw my first cadpat-attired soldier.

And now that I'm in Borden, training as an AVN tech, I see Rangers all the time, as they have a training base here.  All of them that I've met, both first nations and those 'white guys', have all been wonderful people, always willing to talk to you and inform you.  I think it's a good thing that we have them...  Who else would head that far up north and patrol all day with slowmobiles?


----------



## fredranger (17 Oct 2007)

Recently, I have come across some videos concerning the Canadian Rangers on Youtube.com. One is from the Terrace Patrol, as they take a little excursion around the area, and into history. I found this little clip very interesting for the fact, Canada doesn't seem to preserve a lot of it's military heritage, unless you live in, or by a major center.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ShPFmXOyhOE

When people think of Canadian Rangers, this is the first thing that pops into their heads:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4_jgPfXTky4

This one, I am not so sure about, looks like a boat race up(or down?) the Yukon River. A mock invasion, but the Russians failed to show up?
http://youtube.com/watch?v=poIwV5GyCCo

And, finally, WESTERN FINANCIAL GROUP puts out a quarterly magazine called West, where in the recent issue, there is a brief article about the Rangers. A downloadable copy in the .pdf format (8.14 mb) is available at the following link:
http://www.westernfinancialgroup.net/WFG-Fall-07-low%20res.pdf


----------



## old medic (27 Oct 2007)

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1_1.asp?id=2320

Authority for Rangers transfers to Land Force
Thursday, October 25, 2007





> OTTAWA, Ontario – The campfire was crackling beside the Canadian Ranger tee-pee when the Vice Chief of the Defence Staff (VCDS), Lieutenant-General Walter Natynczyk, and the Chief of Land Staff (CLS), Lieutenant-General Andrew Leslie, received their salute from the Canadian Ranger Honour Guard.
> 
> The Transfer of National Authority (TOCA) for the Canadian Rangers took place on Tuesday, 2 October at the Connaught Range and Primary Training Centre in Ottawa. It brought together Rangers from all five Canadian Ranger Patrol Groups (CRPGs) across the country.
> 
> ...



Article and photos by Capt Joanna Labonté, Army Public Affairs


----------



## old medic (27 Oct 2007)

Rangers assert Arctic sovereignty the old-fashioned way

Don Martin, CanWest News Service
Published: Friday, October 26, 2007



> The Conservative Arctic reclamation project calls for unmanned aerial drones, ocean floor sensors, $3 billion worth of new patrol ships, a deep sea port and an expanded military base to drape the Maple Leaf across vast stretches of barren rock, ice and increasingly open water.
> 
> But our current guardians on the ground are a paramilitary force that carry 60-year-old rifles to fend off polar bears, provide their own snow, land or sea transportation, call in irregularities over their personal satellite phones and exhaust their holidays to stand on guard for us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lantelin (6 Jun 2008)

When I joined the Rangers in '93, our full issue of kit consisted of 2 ball caps, an armband, and the .303. Oh, and the pull through and sling. If you wanted the red sweatshirts and t shirt, you had to buy them. I spent a lot of ranger pay in the surplus store back then. They've come a long way.

Vigilans


----------



## mainerjohnthomas (1 Nov 2009)

Hansol said:
			
		

> All that being said,  I'm curious: what do you rangers DO? I understand you do "search and rescue" roles, but what about military exercises? what is your role in today's Big-Green-Machine? Just curious as to what the "job" of our Rangers is in today's world
> 
> Edit: Terrible grammar and spelling and composition



A long time ago I was a Sig with 744 Communications Regiment, but in the last year have returned to the colours with the 4CRPG Canadian Rangers (100 Mile).  I know that this question was asked a long time ago, but outside of the Western Spirit writeup I didn't see a lot of other information addressing the question.  The Canadian Rangers are a cross between militia units and the old "native auxilliaries" from the old British Empire.  The Rangers are the few scattered boots on the ground that serve the CF by providing local presence, knowledge of the local ground, support for law enforcement, disaster relief and search and rescue for those communities of the coast, the north, and the interior, where the CF cannot afford to have a presence.

What do we bring to the big green machine?  Boots on the ground, knowledge of the local area, of the local agencies like Search and Rescue, Law enforcement, Forest Service.  We know the differences between what the map says is passable, and what you can actually get through this month.  We know and work with all the local agencies that the CF will need to liaise with if they are called in to deal with a major problem.  The CF regular and reserve force units cannot be everywhere, and yet is tasked with being able to respond to crisis at any part of this vast nation.  In the northern and sparsely populated areas, the Rangers are the CF's eyes and hands in places it could never afford to staff.

You won't find us in Leopards and Lav's, for we are not Reg Force or Reserve.  You will find us on ATV and Skidoo, on canoe and on foot, scouting, providing search and rescue, law enforcement support, disaster relief, and any other tasking the CF Land Forces direct in those places that will never have an armory or reserve unit, let alone a regular force unit.

To all the Rangers who joined me at Albert Head for RV 09, good seeing so many in Cadpat and crimson from all over the Western provinces!


----------



## Bike to Live (23 May 2011)

OK so from what I have read, the Canadian rangers are located in remote locations. And they supply you with a Enginfeild rifle and ammo. 


Do you need a PAL (gun license) since you keep the weapon at home and I don't really understand how it works, if you keep the weapon at your home, that means you are prepared to patrol at anytime? It also says the rifle is so you can "sustain yourself" Does that mean they leave you in the middle of nowhere for you to hunt your own food? 

This sounds like my dream job if  the last question is true.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (23 May 2011)

Canadian Rangers normally live at home and operate as part of a Patrol.  They are not "located" or "left" anywhere at random.  They are Reservists and have specific duties.  They normally carry out those duties when "parading" and as a difference from normal reservists, they may execute some duties when going about their normal day to day routine (if it is outdoorsy type stuff).

Don't expect to join up and get given a rifle, parka, and skiddoo or ATV and left to your own devices.


----------



## Container (23 May 2011)

You store your weapon according to the law. And then you are allowed to hunt with it in accordance to the provincial/territorial laws.

You wont get posted anywhere- they are recruited from their communities and remain there. Unless you move of your own choice. The training, while good, is limited. The provide a valuable service to their communities but it is not a dream job by any stretch.


----------



## Zoomie (23 May 2011)

Do you live in a remote location - Sudbury or Port Alberni is not considered remote.  This is the first question you should ask yourself.

Normally members of First Nations are recruited as Canadian Rangers - as these are the communities to which such a patrol might be located.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 May 2011)

I thought you wanted to join the U.S. Navy and get posted to warm places.   ???



> Incase anyone is wondering, I plan to join the US Military instead of Canada becasue theirs is much larger and not underfunded.
> Also you get to choose your specific job. Not to mention, you get stationed in places like Hawaii and Virginia Beach, Florida etc. Instead of Colder places.



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/100761/post-1043594.html#msg1043594

If that's the case, I don't think the Canadian Rangers are your "dream" job.   :


----------



## Container (23 May 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I thought you wanted to join the U.S. Navy and get posted to warm places.   ???
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/100761/post-1043594.html#msg1043594
> 
> If that's the case, I don't think the Canadian Rangers are your "dream" job.   :



The "polar" opposite really.


----------



## Bike to Live (23 May 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I thought you wanted to join the U.S. Navy and get posted to warm places.   ???
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/100761/post-1043594.html#msg1043594
> 
> If that's the case, I don't think the Canadian Rangers are your "dream" job.   :



I like warm places, but surviving in a remote location is a huge dream of mine.


----------



## Bike to Live (23 May 2011)

Container said:
			
		

> The "polar" opposite really.




Thats a good pun.

 :


----------



## Container (23 May 2011)

Well only one of us has been to the Arctic and Hawaii and worked with folks from the USN and the Rangers....I answered your question and threw in a bad joke. A crappy pun once in a while is the toll you pay for a pretty lame set of questions.

As for your "dream" of surviving in remote locations.......you might want to start small before taking you Lee Enfield into the arctic to survive on nothing but what you hunt. It isnt adventure tourism its hard work and dangerous.


----------



## helpup (3 Jun 2011)

Bike to Live said:
			
		

> I like warm places, but surviving in a remote location is a huge dream of mine.



 :cold:   :

Winning the lottery is a dream of mine.  The reality is I am better off saving money.  

Me thinks you need to find out more facts about the military be it Canadian or American.  Then have a look at your Romanticize ideals of it and think again how you want to proceed.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (1 Dec 2011)

Bike to Live said:
			
		

> OK so from what I have read, the Canadian rangers are located in remote locations. And they supply you with a Enginfeild rifle and ammo.
> 
> 
> Do you need a PAL (gun license) since you keep the weapon at home and I don't really understand how it works, if you keep the weapon at your home, that means you are prepared to patrol at anytime? It also says the rifle is so you can "sustain yourself" Does that mean they leave you in the middle of nowhere for you to hunt your own food?
> ...


I am speaking of our (3CRPG) SOP's so other patrol groups might do things slightly different.
-The Enfields and ammo are kept in locked seacans.  They don't stay (as a rule) in Rangers homes, but the Rangers do have use of them for training and other purposes.  Since the Enfield is a CF weapon you do not require a PAL to handle one, all Rangers do receive formal training on the firearm though.
-You are not left in the middle of nowhere.  Each patrol is located within a community in the North and Rangers from that community form the patrol on a volunteer basis.  Each patrol has an establishment of 34 personnel.  The Enfield's are used more as a means of self-defence than an offensive weapon, so that when the Rangers are out doing their patrolling/SAR tasks they have something to defend themselves from predators.  Yes, the Rangers are prepared to deploy at anytime, but usually just withing the surrounding area of their home community on short notice.


----------



## logical1 (13 Jun 2013)

Hey everyone,
Does anyone here serve with or has served with the Canadian Rangers before? In particular, does anyone have experience working with any of their more southern patrols (non-arctic)?

What was your experience with them? What was positive or negative? What do you think of the scope of the training they receive and the value they add to the Army?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (14 Jun 2013)

logical1 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> Does anyone here serve with or has served with the Canadian Rangers before? In particular, does anyone have experience working with any of their more southern patrols (non-arctic)?
> 
> What was your experience with them? What was positive or negative? What do you think of the scope of the training they receive and the value they add to the Army?
> ...


Question #1 and #2- Yes

Have a read back through the rest of the posts, while the original post was created in 2004 it still provides good information on the basics of the Ranger program.  Right now within Ontario alone there are 590 Rangers divided between 23 communities.  Just like any military organization there are positives and negatives, but overall the Canadian Rangers are subject matter experts (SME's) of their area surrounding their home communities.  Granted traditional skills are fading somewhat with the newer generation, but it's interesting to note that the Canadian Forces and the Rangers have helped in maintaining these fieldcraft/bush skills and encouraging First Nations people maintain their traditional skills as it helps the community and CF personnel when we need to go into the area for training or real time domestic operations.

The training that the Rangers receive from the CF is in the form of a 7 day DP1 to give them basic military knowledge, weapons handling training, navigation, fieldcraft, first aid etc.  Rangers that have leadership potential or are in leadership roles also have the opportunity to attend a Patrol Commanders DP2 course to give them further training in the area of running a patrol.  However, Rangers are just that by virtue of where they live and their expertise of knowing the land in and around their community.  So while the DP1 is something that we're trying to have every Ranger be qualified it is not mandatory in order to be a Ranger.  As well we in Ontario conduct in community training and FTX's, combined training FTX's and other events within LFCA in support of units.  So the Rangers have quite a few opportunities to participate.


----------



## bclinehand (29 Apr 2014)

I am going to bring this one back to life.......

As i read through this thread it seems there is still a lot of "mystery" around what the Canadian Rangers do....

I am currently the Patrol Commander of the 100 Mile House Patrol ,our CoC is similar to a platoon sized unit in any other CAF army unit;

  Ranger (X 8)                                    Ranger(X 8)                                 Ranger(X 8)
Sec 2i/c (acting Cpl)                      Sec 2i/c (acting Cpl)                  Sec 2i/c (acting Cpl)           
Sec Comdr.(acting MCpl)               Sec Comdr.(acting MCpl)          Sec Comdr.(acting MCpl)
                                                                         
                                                       
                                                       Patrol 2I/C (acting Mcpl)
                                                       Patrol Commander (acting Sgt.)

You will notice that all Ranks (except Ranger) are acting.........what this means is they are paid at that rank while acting in that capacity but still remain at the original rank when dealing with other units in the CAF.

The Patrol Commander reports directly to a Ranger Instructor (RI) (Generally a Warrant Officer but sometimes a Sgt.) who is a full time member of our Company Hq.

So what do we do?  .......

In the past couple of Years I have been one of the instructors at the  Basic Wildernes Survival Course (BWST) for members of 3rd Div as wellas 39 Brigade put on at various locations by BC coy, recently I was at Camp Albert Head instructing members of 39 Brigade basics of Ground Search and Rescue (GSAR) for EX Cougar Ready2.

Several members of our Patrol are Canada Safety Council ATV/UTV and LOSV instructors who along with a qualified CAF instructor put on classes for other Rangers as well as various other units in BC.

So you can see that as wellas providing the traditional "Eyes and Ears" of the CAF in remote and sparsely populated areas of Canada the Rangers are starting to be used more ane more ........especially now that the focus of the CAF is shifting to a more DOMOP role.

If you have any Questions pleas postthem up and I'll answer what I can ....


----------



## Parabellum02 (30 Nov 2017)

Hi all, I have a few questions regarding the Canadian Rangers, but I want to give a tiny bit of backstory so you understand why I'm asking. First of all, I have successfully completed the application process of the army reserves in my area, however shortly after being sworn in, a medical issue regarding mild asthma has occurred and it is possible I will no longer be eligible to continue to serve. That being said, I still have a burning desire to serve in this country's military one way or another, and that's why I have looked to the Rangers. Based on what I've read, there aren't really any medical standards in the Rangers, so my asthma shouldn't be a problem, therefore it is the only possible option left to do what I've always wanted.

As for the question; 

If one wanted to join the Rangers who wasn't currently living in an isolated area in Canada, what would have to happen? Would I have to attempt to move to one of these isolated areas? which community would be the easiest to move to from southern Ontario? What are my chances of getting accepted once I arrive? Is having a snowmobile an absolute necessity, or is it strongly preferred? I understand that Rangers must have lots of personal knowledge of the community they are apart of, as well as lots of outdoor skills (hunting, fishing, building shelter etc). But surly if someone had a good attitude, was willing to work extremely hard, and had a passion for it, there could be someway for it to happen. I just need a little bit of guidance on the situation, preferably from someone who is, or was a Ranger, or at least has experience with the program itself. Thanks!


----------



## Chad.wiseman (30 Jan 2018)

Wondering if anyone had issues moving from Canadian rangers into reservist?  The recruitment Center has been a few months trying to determine the appropriate mechanism to process my application due to my service in the rangers.   I had thought it would make it easier not harder..


----------



## Blackadder1916 (30 Jan 2018)

Chad.wiseman said:
			
		

> Wondering if anyone had issues moving from Canadian rangers into reservist?  The recruitment Center has been a few months trying to determine the appropriate mechanism to process my application due to my service in the rangers.   I had thought it would make it easier not harder..




As a Ranger, you are already a Reservist; the Canadian Rangers are one of the sub-components of the Reserves.  As I assume that you are wishing to transfer to the Primary Reserve, then the following DAOD covers who is responsible for the administration of the transfer.

DAOD 5002-3, Component and Sub-Component Transfer
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-defence-admin-orders-directives-5000/5002-3.page#res

Since the responsible organization would be the gaining unit, that may explain why a recruiting centre is in the dark.  They would only be responsible if one was CTing to the Reg Force.


----------



## AbdullahD (12 Feb 2018)

Okay guys, I need some schooling here. Here is the question what is or are the Canadian Rangers and how does it differ or does it differ from the regular reserves?

From what I understand, which could be completely messed up is that..
1) the Canadian Rangers are a part of the Canadian forces, but are not regular force nor reserve force.
2) the Canadian Rangers are not required to go through BMQ but are DP1? Qualified? (Sorry do not know the difference guys) they are only required to have a 10 day orientation and then attend 'x' amount of meetings per year and 'x' amount of training trips per year.
3) part of their function is 'artic sovereignty expeditions', SAR functions and natural disaster response too ie the willys pond forest fire blockades.
4) you are paid rent for any materials you use from your own house and daily pay is comparable to reserve force pay.
5) standard background checks etc are applicable, but are there physical fitness standards too if so what are they??
6) Canadian Rangers can only be tasked for domestic services and not able to be sent overseas?
7) is there any federal protection of rangers for time spent out of work in service to the crown? Or is it not protected and you have to sweet talk your boss yourself.
8) does the pension, medical or other benefits exist with the rangers and can they transfer to reg force as well?

I did Google it and only came up with a scant few pages on the government website.  Most of the conversation (read all) that I found here was regarding the new rifle purchase and decision... so if i missed it on here I am sorry, but I am truly curious about this. My job pays very good compared to the reg force, making me inclined to keep it and with no reserves as I understand them close to here this could be an option to fulfill my desire to serve my country.

As always thanks guys
Abdullah


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (12 Feb 2018)

All of the information youre looking for is here:

http://www.army-armee.forces.gc.ca/en/canadian-rangers/index.page

frequently asked questions is useful as well on that page.


----------



## AbdullahD (12 Feb 2018)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> All of the information youre looking for is here:
> 
> http://www.army-armee.forces.gc.ca/en/canadian-rangers/index.page
> 
> frequently asked questions is useful as well on that page.



My epically bearded friend, I am afraid it is not or I am especially handicapped in reading today. Reading the 4 pages this topic was merged into, updated me with Canadian Ranger history, some of which I was aware of due to my looking and it also clarified that the rangers are reservists but confused me further because they apparently do not need to do bmq but are still considered reservists.. as per my other queries I can not see the answers, not saying that they are not there but reading over those government pages 3 times and these 4 pages. I am still confused, but I am a simple guy too.. so maybe for a simple guy like myself if someone could spell it out I'd appreciate it.. sorry.

Abdullah


----------



## AbdullahD (26 Feb 2018)

1- no bmq is needed but is a division of the reserves, that recruits back woods experienced or otherwise qualified individuals. 
(Just seems really weird to me)

2- 10 day initiation course, 10 day leadership course and then excursions throughout the year to help train if needed. They want general orienteering and back woods knowledge preferably. 

3- part of their function is 'artic sovereignty expeditions', SAR functions and natural disaster response too ie the willys pond forest fire blockades. = correct

4- you are paid rent for any materials you use from your own house and daily pay is comparable to reserve force pay.= correct enough for me. Starting pay is $100/day before any equipment rents ie gas, truck use, atv use etc

5- standard background checks etc are applicable, but are there physical fitness standards too if so what are they. None known aside from general healthiness.

6- Canadian Rangers can only be tasked for domestic services and not able to be sent overseas = correct from what I understand.

7- reserve force participation is protected by Canadian law but does have a few flaws https://www.canada.ca/en/employment-social-development/services/labour-standards/reports/reservist-leave.html

8- does the pension, medical or other benefits exist with the rangers and can they transfer to reg force as well. = mostly no, but if injured on an exercise they will cover you medically.

Just posting here just in case others care
Abdullah


----------

